# Joke/Shock/gross-out Artists



## supersonic250 (Apr 11, 2010)

In recent dates I have been browsing the Sonic Adult section and I have found a disturbing number of joke, shock, and gross-out pictures, many by the same artists, like SchistSlag and the like.  I am concerned about this in that these disgusting images are EXTREMELY close to trolling in my opinion, since they are designed to elicit a negative reaction from those of us who wish to browse the section to see legitimate artwork.  I understand the whole "if you don't like it, don't look at it" concept, but the sheer number of these gross-out submissions in recent dates, even today for example, has begun to crowd out the images from those legitimate artists.  This problem does not just apply to the Sonic Adult section, but the Babyfur Adult section and several others. I humbly request that the mods would take a look at this issue, because I  have heard from many people who agree with me that the joke art has  gotten out of hand.  Thank you.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 11, 2010)

Also, can the mods move this to the Site suggestion section?  I accidentally posted it here.  Thank you. ^^;


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2010)

If I can get stuff banned that I don't want to see, can we ban Sonic art?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> *In recent dates I have been browsing the Sonic Adult section* and I have found a disturbing number of joke, shock, and gross-out pictures, many by the same artists, like SchistSlag and the like.  I am concerned about this in that these disgusting images are EXTREMELY close to trolling in my opinion, since they are designed to elicit a negative reaction from those of us who wish to browse the section to see legitimate artwork.  I understand the whole "if you don't like it, don't look at it" concept, but the sheer number of these gross-out submissions in recent dates, even today for example, has begun to crowd out the images from those legitimate artists.  This problem does not just apply to the Sonic Adult section, but the Babyfur Adult section and several others. I humbly request that the mods would take a look at this issue, because I  have heard from many people who agree with me that the joke art has  gotten out of hand.  Thank you.


See, that's your problem -- You're looking for Sonic porn.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 11, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> In recent dates I have been browsing the Sonic Adult section and I have found a disturbing number of joke, shock, and gross-out pictures, many by the same artists, like SchistSlag and the like.  I am concerned about this in that these disgusting images are EXTREMELY close to trolling in my opinion, since they are designed to elicit a negative reaction from those of us who wish to browse the section to see legitimate artwork.  I understand the whole "if you don't like it, don't look at it" concept, but the sheer number of these gross-out submissions in recent dates, even today for example, has begun to crowd out the images from those legitimate artists.  This problem does not just apply to the Sonic Adult section, but the Babyfur Adult section and several others. I humbly request that the mods would take a look at this issue, because I  have heard from many people who agree with me that the joke art has  gotten out of hand.  Thank you.



As of the time of this posting, six out of the most recent pieces of artwork in the Sonic art section are joke/gross-out/or troll art.


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> See, that's your problem -- You're looking for Sonic porn.


.


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> As of the time of this posting, six out of the most recent pieces of artwork in the Sonic art section are joke/gross-out/or troll art.



Or maybe the artists that use sonic-style are THAT BAD.


----------



## lonewolf23k (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> See, that's your problem -- You're looking for Sonic porn.



C'mon, this is a legitimate issue.  And it goes beyond Sonic porn.  I've browsed enough adult-themed artwork to see some crazy shit I wish I had some brainbleach to deal with.

We should at least get a "Fetish/Hard" category like fchan's "Alt(Hard)" section to cover the truly disgusting stuff.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

lonewolf23k said:


> C'mon, this is a legitimate issue.  And it goes beyond Sonic porn.  I've browsed enough adult-themed artwork to see some crazy shit I wish I had some brainbleach to deal with.
> 
> We should at least get a "Fetish/Hard" category like fchan's "Alt(Hard)" section to cover the truly disgusting stuff.


Fchan is a joke of an imageboard because of the OVERMODERATION. As much as I hate 4chan, they show how to do an imageboard correctly without drama.

Anyway, the last thing FA should do is try to imitate Fchan.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 11, 2010)

lonewolf23k said:


> C'mon, this is a legitimate issue.  And it goes beyond Sonic porn.  I've browsed enough adult-themed artwork to see some crazy shit I wish I had some brainbleach to deal with.
> 
> We should at least get a "Fetish/Hard" category like fchan's "Alt(Hard)" section to cover the truly disgusting stuff.



I think it goes even beyond that since it's not about it being fetishy, but designed to troll or posted for the "lulz" rather than for the appreciation of other people...  

And for all the other people who have posted, just because you don't like it doesn't mean that others agree with you.  This is a community issue since legitimate artists who want their artwork to be seen are getting pushed aside by jerks who simply want to get an angry or silly reaction out of folks.  Please don't post here if you don't care about this issue, but this is an honest plea for help from the moderators.  I'm not asking for bans or for anything in particular, I simply want the mods to take a look at the issue to see what could be done to help.


----------



## lonewolf23k (Apr 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> Or maybe the artists that use sonic-style are THAT BAD.



Oh yes, I keep forgetting [NSFW] how horrible Sonic style artists are.  It's an art style.  Like DCAU's Timm-style art, or Fred Perry's Animanga style.  It has nothing to do with skill or not.  

Because I know I've seen some truly horrendous non-Sonic art on FA.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

lonewolf23k said:


> Oh yes, I keep forgetting how horrible Sonic style artists are.  It's an art style.  Like DCAU's Timm-style art, or Fred Perry's Animanga style.  It has nothing to do with skill or not.
> 
> Because I know I've seen some truly horrendous non-Sonic art on FA.


*OH MY GOD, YOU JUST POSTED SONIC PORN.*


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 11, 2010)

Ya know, I've actually found some really great artists to watch from people posting their "joke/wtf" artwork.

He doesn't really post as much any more, but that's exactly how I discovered ChimeraSynx. I've also used that as a method for getting followers.

People like weird things. Trufax.


----------



## lonewolf23k (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> *OH MY GOD, YOU JUST POSTED SONIC PORN.*



OH MY GOD, YOU'RE OVERREACTING.



...Seriously, if you're not going to contribute anything useful, sod off.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

lonewolf23k said:


> OH MY GOD, YOU'RE OVERREACTING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Seriously, if you're not going to contribute anything useful, sod off.


Did you even read the forum rules? You can't be posting porn dude.

I just wanted to warn people who are using public computers.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> *OH MY GOD, YOU JUST POSTED SONIC PORN.*





Aden said:


> Or maybe the artists that use sonic-style are THAT BAD.




Please, I ask you kindly, don't start a flame war here?  I'm simply trying to get a response on an issue I care about, and this type of thing will only lead to trouble.  I'm simply asking for the moderators to examine an issue, and I wish to try to keep the drama out of this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 11, 2010)

lonewolf23k said:


> Oh yes, I keep forgetting how horrible Sonic style artists are.  It's an art style.  Like DCAU's Timm-style art, or Fred Perry's Animanga style.  It has nothing to do with skill or not.
> 
> Because I know I've seen some truly horrendous non-Sonic art on FA.



I see it as a horribly lazy style, myself. They all look exactly the same to me.



supersonic250 said:


> Please, I ask you kindly, don't start a  flame war here?  I'm simply trying to get a response on an issue I care  about, and this type of thing will only lead to trouble.  I'm simply  asking for the moderators to examine an issue, and I wish to try to keep  the drama out of this thread.  Thank you.



And it's already been stated, but you're just wasting your time trying to get moderator action on this.


----------



## lonewolf23k (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Did you even read the forum rules? You can't be posting porn dude.
> 
> I just wanted to warn people who are using public computers.



Oh fine, crybaby.  I changed the pic and put up a clean one.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I see it as a horribly lazy style, myself. They all look exactly the same to me.


Here's an example of Sonic art that isn't terrible.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2762441/

Not a great pic, but an okay pic -- Proof that not all Sonic art is bad.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Here's an example of Sonic art that isn't terrible.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2762441/
> 
> Not a great pic, but an okay pic -- Proof that not all Sonic art is bad.



At least the characters in that one resemble the animals they're meant to be.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2762441/



That's fucking scary


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 11, 2010)

There's your problem. You're looking at sonic "art".

Boohoo if someone made an artistic submission and it's properly labeled as sonic. You aren't forced to look at it either. Be more wary of what you click on.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> That's fucking scary


LOL irony.


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2010)

lonewolf23k said:


> Oh yes, I keep forgetting how horrible Sonic style artists are.



Is that supposed to be an example of good sonic art? I see standard linework and below-par shading.

The concept of "sonic artists" is a joke to begin with. I suppose sonic is a valid style, but to devote all of your artistic endeavors to mimic it? Pathetic. I could see maybe one or two pictures in the style to pay homage or have fun, but otherwise it's just regurgitating an artistic canon. Artists should be learning realism and then stylizing that realism in their own creative ways.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 11, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> There's your problem. You're looking at sonic "art".
> 
> Boohoo if someone made an artistic submission and it's properly labeled as sonic. You aren't forced to look at it either. Be more wary of what you click on.



I'm not talking about mislabeled art, I'm talking about pictures that are intentionally posted into a section, but are designed to be disgusting or to troll.  If this topic were just about any other topic than Sonic, there would be none of this drama here.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is that supposed to be an example of good sonic art? I see standard linework and below-par shading.


It gets +2 points from me because it isn't porn.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 11, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> I'm not talking about mislabeled art, I'm talking about pictures that are intentionally posted into a section, but are designed to be disgusting or to troll.  If this topic were just about any other topic than Sonic, there would be none of this drama here.



No, you'd still probably not get a whole lot of support either way. I get what you're saying, but you'll never get an admin decision on this.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2010)

ITT: OP can't take a joke

If you don't want to see gross pictures, get the fuck off FA.

/thread


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

sonic fans creep me out. There are some things that should never be rule 34'd, sonic is one of them.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> sonic fans creep me out. There are some things that should never be rule 34'd, sonic is one of them.


I used to be a big sonic fan... Used to post on forums and everything. After Sonic Adventure 2 I stopped liking Sonic. Maybe it's because the games suck? Maybe I got sick of all the creepy Sonic fans?

Maybe it's because I hit puberty? Who knows. ):

Anyway I'm not creepy. :B


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to FA.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> sonic fans creep me out. There are some things that should never be rule 34'd, sonic is one of them.



^

I started hating sonic after Adventure 2, which was the first sonic game I bought. Now I hate it more. Damn furries.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 12, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> I think it goes even beyond that since it's not about it being fetishy, but designed to troll or posted for the "lulz" rather than for the appreciation of other people...



You can go to hell, you arrogant prig.

You think artists are your little workmonkeys. Give them a little praise and you can get art from them. Oh, but mind out for when they start flinging poo.

Most artists draw what they want because they want to. A bit of recognition is nice, but it's done for the challenge or the fun, or to work out anger or whatever.

Yet you seem to think that artists should cater to your every whim and stop drawing stuff if you dislike it. Well tough. Try shutting the hell up and going elsewhere.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> ITT: OP can't take a joke
> 
> If you don't want to see gross pictures, get the fuck off FA.
> 
> /thread



Pretty much this.  There are far worst things on FA then whatever sonic "art" you are complaining about.  Go back to Deviant Art if it bothers you.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

How do you tell the difference between that and stuff that is just genuinely shit?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> How do you tell the difference between that and stuff that is just genuinely shit?


 Sometimes there _isn't_ one. And some things are easier to goof on than others.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonic porn isn't _entirely_ shock / gross-out images?

Well what the fuck separates it?
Because it's certainly shock / gross-out / eye-bleach fuel, to me.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You can go to hell, you arrogant prig.
> 
> You think artists are your little workmonkeys. Give them a little praise and you can get art from them. Oh, but mind out for when they start flinging poo.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the OP needs a thicker foreskin.


----------



## zesty (Apr 12, 2010)

Last I checked, unless it's hate art, you'll have to deal.

And no, just because you can't wank to it doesn't make it hate/troll art.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 12, 2010)

zesty said:


> Last I checked, unless it's hate art, you'll have to deal.
> 
> And no, just because you can't wank to it doesn't make it hate/troll art.



Honestly, whining about "hate" art of a goddamn video game character is just plain fucking stupid.


----------



## pickledance (Apr 12, 2010)

What? Something on the internet you don't like?

Seriously submit a Trouble Ticket, if the mods agree it'll get taken down. If not then get over it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

zesty said:


> And no, just because you can't wank to it doesn't make it hate/troll art.



LAWL 

I think you hit the nail on the head.  This is why the OP is upset.

"FFFFFF, I HAVE TO LOOK THROUGH ALL THESE NON PORN IMAGES TO GET TO MY PORN"


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

zesty said:


> And no, just because you can't wank to it doesn't make it hate/troll art.


I'm sure SOMEONE will wank to it.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 14, 2010)

the peeps who make shock images probably do it for the sake of getting noticed, popularity, etc...  whenever i use a weird/gross/disturbing thumbnail for a music submission (my personal favorite is this pic of a dude with a mutated baby embedded in his face), it gets 10 times more views than it would normally get.

All i can say is good luck on finding sonic porn.  don't let the whacky stuff get to you.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 14, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> the peeps who make shock images probably do it for the sake of getting noticed, popularity, etc...  whenever i use a weird/gross/disturbing thumbnail for a music submission (my personal favorite is this pic of a dude with a mutated baby embedded in his face), it gets 10 times more views than it would normally get.
> 
> All i can say is good luck on finding sonic porn.  don't let the whacky stuff get to you.



I noticed a few days ago that people were still adding to their watch lists an account I'd stopped using over two years ago. I uploaded a submission that was just red text saying "I HAVE MOVED," and the thumbnail was a penis against a yellow background.

Definitely did the trick of getting people's attention. XD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> If I can get stuff banned that I don't want to see, can we ban Sonic art?



HAHAHA
ZING


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 14, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> I'm not talking about mislabeled art, I'm talking about pictures that are intentionally posted into a section, but are designed to be disgusting or to troll.  If this topic were just about any other topic than Sonic, there would be none of this drama here.



My curiosity has gotten the best of me.

How about you give us an example or two, if possible?  :|  For all we know the "troll" art you're complaining about could just be, like...Slob fetish are or something.

Blech.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> My curiosity has gotten the best of me.
> 
> How about you give us an example or two, if possible?  :|  For all we know the "troll" art you're complaining about could just be, like...Slob fetish are or something.
> 
> Blech.



Pretty much anything by the artist SchistSlag would be what I'm talking about... and other people have been following this guy's lead... and if any admin or mod is looking, I'd like this topic closed?  It's gotten WAY away from what I had intended.  I just wanted a civil discussion and it turned into a flame war.


----------



## pickledance (Apr 14, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> Pretty much anything by the artist SchistSlag would be what I'm talking about... and other people have been following this guy's lead... and if any admin or mod is looking, I'd like this topic closed?  It's gotten WAY away from what I had intended.  I just wanted a civil discussion and it turned into a flame war.




People disagreeing with you is not a flame war.

I think you need to turn of your computer and go outside if someones parody drawing and replies on a forum thread are upsetting you so much. You really need a reality check.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

pickledance said:


> People disagreeing with you is not a flame war.
> 
> I think you need to turn of your computer and go outside if someones parody drawing and replies on a forum thread are upsetting you so much. You really need a reality check.


Beat me to it.

Internet is internet. NOT serious business.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 14, 2010)

pickledance said:


> People disagreeing with you is not a flame war.
> 
> I think you need to turn of your computer and go outside if someones parody drawing and replies on a forum thread are upsetting you so much. You really need a reality check.



You forget where you are. This is the furry fandom. Disagreeing == trolling/hateposting.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 14, 2010)

supersonic250 said:


> Pretty much anything by the artist SchistSlag would be what I'm talking about... and other people have been following this guy's lead... and if any admin or mod is looking, I'd like this topic closed?  It's gotten WAY away from what I had intended.  I just wanted a civil discussion and it turned into a flame war.



I just looked at the guy's art, and... What's your point? I've seen SO MUCH WORSE on FA.

I've DRAWN so much worse.


----------



## pickledance (Apr 14, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I just looked at the guy's art, and... What's your point? I've seen SO MUCH WORSE on FA.
> 
> I've DRAWN so much worse.



I have too. I really don't see how it caused that much butt-hurt.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

pickledance said:


> I have too. I really don't see how it caused that much butt-hurt.


He must have never browsed 4chan. Much worse shit on there. x.x


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh no.
Parody.

Aaaaagh!

._.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 14, 2010)

Parody works are awesome.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats really just your opinion when it comes to what is a "gross out image".
Just because it offends your sensibilities as a sonic fan doesn't mean anything.

are they trolling YOU personally, because if not you can't just say they they are trolling the entire sonic fanbase, that would be stupid.
The fact that your getting all ragey over a parody directed at a popular pop culture character is really really lame bro.

learn to laugh at your ridiculous hobby, jesus.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> The concept of "sonic artists" is a joke to begin with. I suppose sonic is a valid style, but to devote all of your artistic endeavors to mimic it? Pathetic. I could see maybe one or two pictures in the style to pay homage or have fun, but otherwise it's just regurgitating an artistic canon. Artists should be learning realism and then stylizing that realism in their own creative ways.



^ this


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I just looked at the guy's art, and... What's your point? I've seen SO MUCH WORSE on FA.
> 
> I've DRAWN so much worse.



I checked out this guys stuff too, and I've seen worse too.

OP, I don't think you can pick and choose the quality of the free artwork you're interested in. It's the internet and if your niche interest is inhabbited by people who post pictures you don't like, I think you have to eat that.

We can't have the mods here banning people for posting stuff on the site some dislike. If some Internet-wide mods were in existance and banned artwork offensive to the masses, *FA would not exist...* Ridiculous as the artwork is, I'd argue that it's ability to inspire disgust, humour or otherwise provoke an illicit response thus gives it artistic merit.

Take some responsibility for yourself and either put up with it, or set your account so you cannot view mature images.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 19, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> ...
> 
> Take some responsibility for yourself and either put up with it, or set your account so you cannot view mature images.



Oh, but then what would he wank to? =P


----------



## JMAA (Apr 19, 2010)

Sonic Porn.
Who the f**k cares?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Sonic Porn.
> Who the f**k cares?


Apparently the OP. D:


----------



## JMAA (Apr 19, 2010)

You know, every child's cartoon character that engages sex I see outcomes as this reaction of mine:





So yeah, I mostly HATE that kind of porn. I ask myself, "why?"


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

ya know you say you know about the whole "dont like it dont look at it"

but you dont do it? so stfu or leave.

i mean really, ive seen some bad artists/troll art w/e the fuck it is your talking about (cant look seeing as the site is down) but you dont see me making a thread and whining about it.

deal with it


----------



## JMAA (Apr 19, 2010)

nigte said:


> ya know you say you know about the whole "dont like it dont look at it"
> 
> but you dont do it? so stfu or leave.
> 
> ...


*shrug* At least I'm not searching around for that.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 19, 2010)

this entire thread is tempting me to draw nasty shock-art with sonic style characters.

but however nasty or shocking it is, there's probably going to be someone that will fap to it. so the OP doesn't like it, big whoop.


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

JMAA said:


> *shrug* At least I'm not searching around for that.



heh, that was directed towards the OP ^^;


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Ugh this topic is still here? D: I don't even think the OP is even posting here anymore.


----------



## supersonic250 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can a mod please close this thread?  It's gotten out of hand and definitely way away from being the civil discussion which I intended.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Locked per OP request


----------

